# sisraid.sys



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, i dont know if i am in the right section or not.
i would appreciate any help that can be given to me.
i have been having a few problems with my computer, most of which are sorted out now. i am trying to reboot my xp from the disk. (i have done this before.) anyway, when i start the instillation it comes up with
the file SiSRaid.sys could not be found.
i have no idea what this means, its not happened to me before, and as said i have rebooted from disk before. do you have any idea how to help me re-install a new windows xp, well to sort the sisraid.sys out so that i can?
i hope that makes sense and thank you in advance.
laura


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Laura,

Welcome to TSF

It could be possible that you have the SIS raid controller enabled in the bios, it may just be a matter of going into the bios and disabling it or changing to IDE.

It is a little hard to give specific advice as i do not know what motherboard you have, So if you do have any more details you can supply it may help us to be more specific


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, thanks for the reply, what do you need to know and how do i find it out?
sorry to be a pain


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well if you download the lite version of sandra ( FREE ) you can get all the information you need and more

http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=&location=downandbuy&langx=en&a=

Once installed the main page will have section tabs you can select, if you go to the Hardware tab and select computer overview it will bring up a full breakdown of your system.
If you look down the page to the 3rd section ( SYSTEM ) it should list your mainboard ( motherboard )


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hello again

it says the mainboard is 
P4M800CE 8237

anything else?

thank you
laura


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, are you able to help me with this problem?
if you have any ideas them please let me know.
thank you


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Laura,

sorry for the delay i have been away from my computer for a couple of days as the family went up the coast.
I will look into it tonight, I just wanted to search for the motherboard manual before i recommended something. I had not forgotten you but the hotel we stayed in had no internet


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

not a problem. thank you for letting me know.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, I couldn't find the actual manual but I did find some info that I was looking for so it may or may not help.

If the motherboard i found was the same, you do have raid support on the board. If you go into the bios and look under maybe the advanced tab look around for a setting that is in "raid mode" and see if you can either disable it or set it to IDE mode.
What i think may be happening is that your controller may be set to raid mode and giving you an error. The controller may also be under the "chipset" section


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

i know this is going to sound stupid, but how do i go into bios?


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, i restarted the computer, hit DEL to go into setup.
it had options for advanced BIOS, also advanced chipset.
i had a look inboth and couldnt find anything to do with RAID in either.
was i looking in the right place?
if so do you have any other ideas?
thanks for your help so far
laura


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

can you copy and paste the page were you got the info laura, I am still having problems trying to find your motherboard manual, if you can copy and paste the page from sandra it may give me some more clues. If I can track down your manual i can then see the same thing you will be looking at and give you exact instructions


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

i have got the sandra computer overview up, but it wont let me highlight it, or copy it.
do you want me to right out everything it says or is there any specific bits you want me to write out?


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

this is the first 3 sections of sandra i will start writing out the rest in a minute and post it once done



system
host name your-3a33189ee5
user laura harris-ball
workgroup workgroup

processor
model 1xintel(r)celeron(r)cpu 2.93GHz
speed 2.94GHz
cores per processor 1 unit(s)
threads per core 1 unit(s)
internal data cache 1x16kb, synchronous, write-thru 8way set, 64 byte line size
L2 on-board cache 1x265kb, ECC, synchronous, ATC, 4way set, 64byte line size, 2 lines per sector

system
mainboard P4M800CE-8237
bus(es) ISA AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/smBus
multi-processor (mp) support 2 processor(s)
multi-processor advanced PIC (APIC) yes
system BIOS phoenix technologies, ltd 6.00pg
total memory 447mb ddr-sdram


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry about all of the above, worked it out and the whole page is here
thank you and i hope this helps.
laura



System
Host Name : 
User : 
Workgroup : 

Processor
Model : 1x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
Speed : 2.94GHz
Cores per Processor : 1 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Internal Data Cache : 1x 16kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way set, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 1x 256kB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 4-way set, 64 byte line size, 2 lines per sector

System
Mainboard : P4M800CE-8237
Bus(es) : ISA AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : 2 Processor(s)
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
System BIOS : Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG
Total Memory : 447MB DDR-SDRAM

Chipset 1
Model : VIA Technologies Inc Standard Host Bridge
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 134MHz (536MHz data rate)
Total Memory : 512MB DDR-SDRAM
Shared Memory : 64MB
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 201MHz (402MHz data rate)

Video System
Monitor/Panel : Plug and Play Monitor
Adapter : VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
Imaging Device : Lexmark X1100 Series
Imaging Device : Trust WB-1400T Webcam #4

Physical Storage Devices
Maxtor 6L160P0 (ATA) : 153GB (C
HP photosmart 7700 (USB) : N/A (E
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B (ATAPI) : 236MB (D

Logical Storage Devices
Hard Disk (C : 153GB (118GB, 77% Free Space) (NTFS) @ Maxtor 6L160P0 (ATA)
DoW1 (D : 235MB (CDFS) @ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B (ATAPI)
3.5" 1.44MB (A : N/A
Removable Drive (E : N/A @ HP photosmart 7700 (USB)

Peripherals
Serial/Parallel Port(s) : 2 COM / 1 LPT
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Composite Device
USB Controller/Hub : USB Printing Support
USB Controller/Hub : photosmart 7700 series (DOT4USB)
USB Controller/Hub : USB Mass Storage Device
USB Controller/Hub : Generic USB Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Printing Support
Keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse : PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Human Interface : HID-compliant game controller
Human Interface : USB Human Interface Device

MultiMedia Device(s)
Device : Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller

Communication Device(s)
Device : SoftK56 Data Fax

Printers and Faxes
Model : Lexmark X1100 Series
Model : hp photosmart 7700 series

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System(s)
Windows System : Microsoft Windows XP (2002) Home 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)
Platform Compliance : Win32 x86

Network Services
Adapter : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Performance Tips
Tip 2546 : Large memory modules should be ECC/Parity.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.
via rev 5 or later usb universal host controller


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok laura,

it's late here and i'm only a little way closer to finding out anything about your board.
I am going to bed but if you could do a couple of things for me it might help

1. do you have the original manual for the thing ? Is the computer a brand name computer like a dell HP ect if so is there a model written on it ?

2. can you go into the device manager and tell me if there are any yellow exclamation marks . ( edit : don't worry , it's late and I forgot you can not get into the device manager till you install xp ) 

3. if you feel confident enough can you remove the side cover and look on the actual motherboard and see if there are any model numbers written on the board.

4. do you have any floppy disks that came with the computer, if so do any of them have drivers on them, if so can you list them. I have a feeling that your system is asking for a raid driver that has to be installed at the F6 prompt early in the windows install and unless we can either find the driver or disable raid ( we may still have to install the sata driver ). Do you have a cd that came with the comp by any chance ?

I'll check in again when I get up and have had at least 1 cup of coffee


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, thank you for your help so far. i think i have been a bit unclear. the computer is only 2-3 years old, and when i got it it was brand new. it had xp on the computer then.
the disk i have been trying to reboot with is the original product recovery disk. i have done this before with no problems. 
i have a mainboard drivers and utilities cd PM4800-775 disk that came with the computer. when i load the disk it says that there are no suitable mainboard drivers.
the computer make is Qtech, not sure of the model.
i am running xp home edition sp2.
when i go into device manager it doesnt show up any yellow exclamation marks.
in system properties it says
Qtech
intel(R)
celeron(R) cpu 2.93GHz
2.94GHz, 448mb of ram

i hope this helps.
anything else or anything ive missed please let me know.
laura


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am still at a loss as to what actual motherboard you have. The P4M800CE actually referrs to the chipset from VIA and is not a lot of help really. I have googled and googled

One thing is that you may posssibly have a corrupt recovery disk. 1 way we may be able to check is if you have your XP serial sticker on your computer is to borrow a XP home disk from someone and see if that will let you get any further. If it does that will at least point to a corrupt recovery disk.


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

i cant see how the disk would be corrupt as i have used it to reboot with no problems before? 
i can ask around to see if anyone else i know has a xp disk. can i use my product key with any xp home edition cd?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Laura,
The only thing I can think of is that either your disk has been corrupted *( it does happen )* or a setting has changed in your bios.
The error you are getting relates to a driver that is needed to run your sata controller.
Generally a recovery disk should be setup with all the required drivers you require to setup your basic system. In the intial setup the SATA driver will be loaded into your system to enable the SATA controller to operate your SATA hard drive, without this driver windows can not operate your hard drive correctly.
You mentioned before you have a cd with driver on it, is it possible for you to explore the CD *( as in insert it in your drive and right click and explore the cd )* and tell me if there is a SATA driver in there or it could be called SIS.
As to the windows CD, I am still sure that we will need to load the SIS driver if we go along those lines, You can use another persons CD to load windows, the actual CD key is the important thing that is actually licenced, it is not piracy as long as you are using your key on your system. i do think you will need a OEM copy of XP home tho and not a retail copy. We will need to make a floppy with the SIS driver on it *( there should be a makedisk utility on the cd you have )*that we can load at The F6 prompt early in the XP installation *( the prompt is shown down near the bottom of the screen and states to press F6 if you need to load any 3rd part drivers )* it is from there that windows will prompt you to insert the floppy containing the drivers, it will load them and then continue with the installation. I think that it is this missing driver that is making your recovery disk fall over


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

on the drivers disk i have the only thing it will let me do is browse the cd, the same comes up if i explor. the icons are
Bin(folder)
autorun(notepad with a cog)
Readme(notepad)
VIA(blue diamond with VIA wrote in it)
VIA(notepad with a cog)

i am still trying to get hold of a XP disk.

i am really sorry to be a pain and your help is much appreciated!

laura


----------



## lozharris (Oct 30, 2007)

also, i dont know if this is any help, but in my c:, in drivers there is a folder titled RAID, in that is another folder titled sisraid. in that there are 8 files. they are
infcache.1 (1 file)
property.dll(1.0.0.1l)
sisraid(file)
sisraid(security catalog)
sisraid(setup information)
sisraid(system file)
sisraid.pnfprecomplied setup information)
txtsetup.oem(oem file)

i dont know if this is any help but thought id ask?
thanks again
laura


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well laura they look to be the files we need,

copy

*infcache.1 (1 file)
property.dll(1.0.0.1l)
sisraid(file)
sisraid(security catalog)
sisraid(setup information)
sisraid(system file)
sisraid.pnfprecomplied setup information)
txtsetup.oem(oem file)*

to a floppy disk and with any luck you should be able to use those files at the F6 prompt when setting up XP.
Do you get a prompt to install any 3rd party drivers with the recovery disk ?
If not you will have to see if you can borrow an OEM copy of XP home.

One thing to try is to copy those files onto a floppy and insert it into the floppy drive and then try using your recovery disk, I am not sure if it will work but there may be a chance that the system will look on the floppy and get the files it needs.

If that fails we will go down the XP cd road

Don't worry you are not being a pain :grin:

If that floppy fails I have downloaded some files from SIS and will zip them up and post them here for you to unzip and copy to a floppy disk


----------

